
Show HN: Hide top story in HN by clicking a bookmarklet once you're done with it - julienreszka
1) Create a bookmark in your browser<p>2) Edit the URL and put this simple script in it :<p><pre><code>    javascript:(function(){[...document.querySelectorAll(&#x27;a&#x27;)].filter((e)=&gt;{return (e.textContent===&quot;hide&quot;)})[0].click()})()
</code></pre>
3) Chose a title for the bookmark, something simple like &quot;Hide First HN story&quot; or an emoji like ️&quot;️&quot; (HN doesn&#x27;t support emojis) check https:&#x2F;&#x2F;emojipedia.org&#x2F;heavy-check-mark&#x2F; to see the emoji I&#x27;m talking about<p>4) Test if it works<p>5) Save time, Stop searching for the hide button with your mouse, just click a button that doesn&#x27;t change it&#x27;s position for every new top story in the list<p>6) (optional) Enjoy<p>7) (optional) Upvote and share with fellow hackers
======
yagodragon
Is there any reason why should i hide the top story? Isn't it the point of HN
to read interesting stories? I don't understand...

~~~
julienreszka
Once you're done with it. Hiding is an original feature of HN I didn't invent
it, I just made it relatively easier to use.

~~~
gus_massa
I usually reread the comments after 4 or more hour. Sometimes the new comments
are interesting.

